# Ipod 6g : les chansons ne se suivent pas.



## Oraane (21 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous, depuis environ deux semaines, jai l'ipod 6eme génération. Le problème c'est que les chansons ne se suivent pas, je sélectionne une chanson, et il la lit sans s'arrêter. Avez vous une idée pour m'aider ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## badmonkeyman (22 Novembre 2010)

Tu as un iPod nano 6ème génération ?
Tu l'as surement mis sur Repeat la chanson, c'est pour cela qu'il tourne en boucle.

Voici le guide d'utilisation : http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/iPod_nano_6thgen_Guide_de_l_utilisateur.pdf

Va à la page 31, il t'expliquera le contrôle de la lecture.

badmonkeyman


----------



## Oraane (22 Novembre 2010)

Oui l'iPod nano 6g que j'ai eu pour mon anniv. En tout cas merci beaucoup Badmonkeyman pour ton aide, parce que moi dans tout ça, je suis pas très douée ^^'. J'ai réussi et mon iPod fonctionne comme je veux maintenant ; encore merci !


----------

